# Nute Lock? Burn?



## Jesusthug (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey guys this is a little grow I had going on. Transplanted 5 days ago from a 5 gallon bucket into the soil. Put some of the FFOF down into the soil and put her in. She's about 7 weeks from seedling. Been using a little Bat Guano tea about every 10 days. Watering her  every 3 days with well water that is 5.8 ph. using around a gallon of water. She started Yellowing at the bottom a week ago right before I transplanted and had been fairly stable as in not spreading up. These pics were taken a few days ago. Ill have to get some pics up from today because the bottom yellowing leaves have died more and now the top leaves are looking wrinkled and curling down slightly. Any suggestions for a novice?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 18, 2012)

looks like she started getting rootbound (since you said you just xplanted into ground) but is now acclimating to the new environs. Don't sweat it yet bud, keep an eye on her...

if she does go into shock give her a dose of B1 but for now I'd wait and see...


----------



## Jesusthug (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks. I hope that's what it is. Though  her root system at the time I took her out seemed like she had plenty more room to grow. Will keep a close eye and post some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 18, 2012)

I was thinking the same as 7G with the rootbound, but If you noticed more room to grow when you transplanted then it sounds like you disturbed the roots a bit. Sometimes it doesn't take much to shock them. I would say watch them and see if they continue to struggle. If they don't pick up in the next couple days then the B1 shot for sure. One of the plant tonics are good for that. Thrive Alive is what I use to give my girls a boost.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe back off the watering for a spell..as well as the BAt poo...what I see is shock from TP..and wonder if this plant was in diffrent light???..(inside or next to house) and moved to the Hot sunny spot...this would be aclimation stress..

what was the ground like when ya dug the hole?
is FFOF  what ya have in 5 gallon bucket?
ya got some fencing around her...ya have issues with animals?

mojo for the grow...take care and be safe


----------



## Jesusthug (Jun 19, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Maybe back off the watering for a spell..as well as the BAt poo...what I see is shock from TP..and wonder if this plant was in diffrent light???..(inside or next to house) and moved to the Hot sunny spot...this would be aclimation stress..
> 
> what was the ground like when ya dug the hole?
> is FFOF  what ya have in 5 gallon bucket?
> ...



Wow! She was in an area outside with slightly less direct sunlight before. She's getting about 1 1/2 to 2 hours more direct sunlight. 

FFOF is what I had in the 5.gal bucket. Before I put her in the 5 gal  I had her in a 2 gal with some cheap potting mix which she did completely fine in.

The ground in the area  I dug was full of other growth before I cleared it out. The fence is mainly to keep a dog out. I did notice that her roots didn't seem to grow out much  in the 3 weeks she was in the 5 Gal with the FFOF.
Thank You for the advice!

I will back off the watering an extra couple days and see. Also made a Trip today and took some pics. I will post In a bit. She looks a little better. The bottom 2 leaves completely died and fell off. Some off the tops are still a little too green and curling down.


----------



## Jesusthug (Jun 19, 2012)

Here are some pics from today. Last time watered was Sunday.


Pic 1 Shows the bottom leaves. the ones from my previous pics died off. these are the new bottoms.

Pic 2 Some of the greener leaves that are curling down slightly.

Pic 3 A little closer 


Thoughts are welcome!


----------



## Jesusthug (Jun 19, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 20, 2012)

lookin good so far as I can make out. Just mind the course bud


----------



## Jesusthug (Jun 20, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> lookin good so far as I can make out. Just mind the course bud



  thanks!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2012)

:aok:


----------



## Jesusthug (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok guys a little update with pics. Its been 6 days since she went into the ground. These will be my last concerns before I start a journal barring anymore problems.

She's had no water since sunday! Which seems to have helped some. Im going to start watering her every 5- 6 days for now.Bat tea every 2 weeks.
We've been dealing with low to mid 90s heat.
Her 2 shoots looks to have grown about 3-4 inches in 3 days.
Ok 3 pics. if you guys see anything funny let me now.
My only real concern is the wrinkleing and curling down slightly. Plus the drooping of some of the branches.
Im wondering if this can be exaserbated by the heat?

Anyways thank for the help guys. You all have been awesome!:icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

She looks like she is doing fine


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 22, 2012)

just keep her hydrated,  wowzers, in the 90's ... hot!


----------



## Jesusthug (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks fo the help everyone.  Will be starting journal very soon.


----------



## Jesusthug (Jun 24, 2012)

After 2 days of decent rain the new growth at the top is lime green.  More yellowish from the bottom of the leaf. Is this a sulfer deficiency? Try to get pics soon.


----------

